# #2's for coyotes



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

will duke #2's catch and hold a coyote?
:sniper:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

A #2 is a very good coyote trap, but if you are going to go to the work of making a set why put a dam Duke in the ground..They are junk!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll drink to that!! :beer:

Spend alittle more & buy some quality traps, don't waste it on junk. It'll save you money in the long-run.

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Traps are an investment that make money and will pay for themselves many times over. Buy better quality steel. The saying goes "why pinch pennies and lose dollars".


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

they aren't mine so im not gonna be picky. i caught all my ***** in duke 1 1/2's and never lost a single one. i saw some bridger #2's and they looked like they'd do real well
:sniper:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

"i saw some bridger #2's and they looked like they'd do real well'

now you have the right idea


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

as long as there not dukes go ahead and use them i have seen what a **** will do to a duke so i could about imagine what a coyote could do to one


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

some friends of mine used dukes and caught a coyote and a fox none of the traps were messed up or anything
:sniper:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

**** a nator said:


> some friends of mine used dukes and caught a coyote and a fox none of the traps were messed up or anything
> :sniper:


Then way did you ask what we thought if you already have your mind made up. Go ahead and buy you some Dukes most people that have would like to get rid of what they have. How many traps were friends runing?how many coyotes did they catch? How long have the trapped?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

im not saying they're the best traps i just wondered if there were any better traps.
:sniper:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

**** a nator said:


> im not saying they're the best traps i just wondered if there were any better traps.
> :sniper:


Dukes are at the bottom of the quaility list so anything is better.Buy some Bridgers,or Sleepy Creek and you will have a good trap.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

if i get anything else it will be bridger
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

No one says you can't catch & hold fur in 'em, but the difference it you want to be able to do it consistantly. Catch more than a few coyote, any they'll be trashed, why not buy a good trap off the bat thats built to handle the abuse?

More metal (thicker jaws & frames) is what you want. There's about $20-$25 difference between Duke & Bridgers on #2 offsets.....that's $2 a trap.....do the math.

These guys are telling you straight, and probably did the same as me.....bought some, used them, ditched 'em.

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

**** a nator said:


> ...caught a coyote... :sniper:


The key word there is "a". Turn "a" coyote into 10 or 20 and you will see why they are junk.

Smittys last post is really all you need to hear (or see).

For the price and the performance the Bridgers are hard to beat IMO.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

ND trapper said:


> **** a nator said:
> 
> 
> > ...caught a coyote... :sniper:
> ...


It can't be much plainer, As Paul Harvey said that is the rest of the story


----------

